# Getting confused between three LED TV's



## bad_till_bones (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

Yeah I have one thread that is already there....  But thought of opening a new one, as the confusion has totally changed.

Confused between these three 32 inches LED's - 


*1.* *Samsung UA32EH5000R (Full HD)  - * It was my first choice. But there panel lottery system is making my mind shaky!

*2. **SONY KLV-32EX330 (HD) - *Suggested by Minion (fellow member).  And to be honest, even though it is only HD; but I found the picture quality of this set better than the Samsung one.  Plus it has natural colors & a better color depth.

*3. Philips 32PFL6357/V7 **(Full HD) **-*This is a new entry in my list.  And this set is the cheapest in the lot & has some real good reviews.

So you guys can understand by now!  I am totally confused!!!!


Which one to choose from these three?


*My usage - *

The set would only be used for viewing Television; not as a PC monitor n all.  Secondly, I have a Videocon D2H Standard box (no HD) at home.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 11, 2012)

Demo the Philips model and get it if it's PQ is good  Otherwise get EX330


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 11, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Demo the Philips model and get it if it's PQ is good  Otherwise get EX330



Just came back from Chroma! Took a friend along with me....

Samsung one is out of contention.  Now it's between these two - 

*SONY KLV-32EX330 (HD) or Philips 32PFL6357/V7 (Full HD)
*
Firstly, the Philips model is not available!  At least not available in Chroma, Reliance Digital & More retail outlets.

Now what I noticed about the Sony set - 

- Picture quality is pretty decent.  Best part is the sharpness it shows; black colors are far far better than Samsung.  
- Audio quality - Sony is way ahead.  If we also talk about the volume level; Samsung's full volume & Sony's 50% volume are approx same. 
- And according to the salesperson of Chroma, Full HD or HD will not make any significant difference on a 32 inch screen.  Full HD is ideally made for 40 inch or bigger.  Don't know, it can be a selling tactics too.  But, the logic seems a bit practical to me. 

Will visit another market in the evening and will try to locate the *Philips 32PFL6357/V7 (Full HD) model. *If it's not available; will most probably go for *SONY KLV-32EX330 (HD) *model.

Hope it would be a correct decision?


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 11, 2012)

^

That's a fact actually. 32 inch size you won't notice difference between Full HD and HD. 

Try and check with philips dealers if you can get demo of the Philips model. Mostly it should be very good.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 11, 2012)

WHat price are you getting quoted at the shops ?

I too have very little knowledge about LEDs , i've read in another forum that you can get these much cheaper in Grey Market ( they have warranty as well ) , is that true ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 11, 2012)

^
They don't have warranty. They are "not so legally" imported from Thailand and other countries.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok guys!


Have bought *SONY KLV-32EX330 (HD)* for Rs. 30,700/-.

This includes - 

- 2 Years Extended warranty by Chroma.  
- 4 GB Sony Pen Drive from Sony.

Hope it's a nice deal!

Cheers!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 11, 2012)

^
Congratulations 

Do post pics, if possible.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 11, 2012)

Would be delivered tomorrow!

Will post the pics definitely....   BTW - Hope it's a good deal?


----------



## manuvaidya (Nov 23, 2012)

can we use this monitor as tv for regular usage ? ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite IPS !!!
this is my dumbest doubt i know... but by looking at its features, performane & great price, i will do anything to make it work like a tv...
is that possible ??? pls guide me experts ...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 24, 2012)

manuvaidya said:


> can we use this monitor as tv for regular usage ? ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-Lite IPS !!!
> this is my dumbest doubt i know... but by looking at its features, performane & great price, i will do anything to make it work like a tv...
> is that possible ??? pls guide me experts ...



You should create a new thread instead hijacking an existing one!  That way, at least you'll get more coverage.  Create a new thread, and I'll answer the question for you!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Nagarajan (Feb 5, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Would be delivered tomorrow!
> 
> Will post the pics definitely....   BTW - Hope it's a good deal?



Hi, How do you feel with EX330 now ? What are all the video format its supports when we connect via external device?
Do we have enough AVI ports to connect 5.1 home theatre,DTH and all ?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 7, 2013)

Well the OP has already bought the LED.
Buy I don't agree on the following:


> 32 inch size you won't notice difference between Full HD and HD.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 9, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Well the OP has already bought the LED.
> Buy I don't agree on the following:



Would you elaborate on the matter. Why don't you agree?
Is the difference noticeable?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes it is easily noticeable.
If you believe I am wrong then visit a showroom near you and experience the same.


----------



## Minion (Feb 9, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Well the OP has already bought the LED.
> Buy I don't agree on the following:



^^From 6 feet its not noticable bro to differentiate you need eye of an eagle.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 10, 2013)

Guys it is easily noticeable, you do you say that one needs eyes of an eagle needed to judge the difference.


----------



## Minion (Feb 10, 2013)

When I was auditioning tvs in reliance digital I can't differentiate between HD and Full HD may be your eyes are better than me.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 11, 2013)

Which models did you compared side by side?


----------



## Minion (Feb 13, 2013)

^^Sony 32EX550 and Sony 32EX650.


----------

